#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Intelbras... Intelbras... Por que me persegues?

## fmcjunior

coisas como essa quase dão um enfarto, isso tudo no mesmo cliente mesmo radio mesma torre s;o mudou o update.

----------


## andfonsek

Essa versão 5 já é com iPool?

----------


## fmcjunior

> Essa versão 5 já é com iPool?


 sim é, mas lembra é beta.

----------


## glperon

hihihihi. Difícil entender né ? Para mim, a ver 4.1 funciona bem. Mas das 3 imagens também estou curioso para saber qual delas retrata a realidade.

----------


## Ebudny

Bom dia Amigo,

Sabemos que quem utiliza a ferramenta magnifica que são os Rádios Intelbras, tem detalhes que modificam toda a qualidade de sinal, de uma versão para outra muda também formula de calcular o sinal.

Por isso quando Baixar uma versão BETHA, verifique as sheets dela.

Outra Ideia, se você não esta no Protocolo IPOOL, lhe aconselho a usar uma versão estável, pois essas versões de teste (BETHA), São para loucos como nossa empresa que testamos o IPOOL para a intelbras, sendo que o suporte sabe menos que nossos técnicos assim fizemos o teste pra eles de Graça.

Mas ainda se usa a o TDMA recomento Versão Betha 6.0.

----------


## Genis

nossa até o CCQ ficou muito diferente entre as versões?

----------


## rqperes

Melhor mesmo é FUGIR da Intelbras e WOM5000. Aliás tenho 11 com menos de 45 dias de uso. Tudo MIMO, novinhos... vendo a R$ 2200,00 aceito ofertas e troco por Nano Loco M5, rocket M5,.....

----------


## 1929

Uma dúvida: dentro de cada análise e cada versão, os gráficos se mantem sempre como mostrado?

Por exemplo a versão 5.0 beta sempre mostra esta oscilação do CCQ?

----------


## Ebudny

Bom dia amigo,

Na versão 5.0 betha o sistema estava calculando todos os pacotes perdidos, por terem varios usuarios reclamando o pessoal do Fimeware na versão 5.0 betha 2 trocou o calculo do ccq semelhante a da UBNT.

----------


## 1929

Sim, mas qual está usando agora. A 5.0 Beta 4? E na 5.0 Beta 3 sempre fica como mostrado no gráfico?

E como fica o desempenho nos clientes quando muda de beta3 para beta4? Melhora ou fica a mesma coisa?

A dua dúvida é se dá para confiar nas leituras?

----------


## Ebudny

Cara os betas o mais estável é o 6.0 1. É O que usamos aqui no protocolo Tem a deles. Nosso ganho daí de alguns mb/s e de ccq. 

Qualquer dúvida me das no Skype que te ajudo eduardobudny.

----------


## glperon

Opa!! Se fizer preço bom eu sou comprador





> Melhor mesmo é FUGIR da Intelbras e WOM5000. Aliás tenho 11 com menos de 45 dias de uso. Tudo MIMO, novinhos... vendo a R$ 2200,00 aceito ofertas e troco por Nano Loco M5, rocket M5,.....

----------


## rqperes

> Opa!! Se fizer preço bom eu sou comprador




Vendo SIM! Aceito proposta!!! tenho 11 WOM 5000 MIMO e 1 SXT

----------


## glperon

> Vendo SIM! Aceito proposta!!! tenho 11 WOM 5000 MIMO e 1 SXT


Difícil colocar preço naquilo que não me pertence. Passa por mp e seu local para vermos o frete.

----------


## rqperes

> Difícil colocar preço naquilo que não me pertence. Passa por mp e seu local para vermos o frete.




Faço 2000 os 11 WOM 5000 MIMO, ou 2200 com mais 1 SXT (NOVO, nunca usado na caixa)

----------


## FMANDU

> Faço 2000 os 11 WOM 5000 MIMO, ou 2200 com mais 1 SXT (NOVO, nunca usado na caixa)


Quanto quer so na sxt?

----------


## Nks

to rodando ipoll aqui a 4 meses, tenho 90 wom olha esse link la tem print meu:
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=181994&page=29

da uma olhada nas paginas anteriores tbm tem print meu

apenas lembrando, minha rede toda wom mimo 2x2 14dbi, e as duas apcs, é a modelo + APC5M90+

----------


## rqperes

> Quanto quer so na sxt?



R$ 250,00 na SXT NOVA NA CAIXA NUNCA USADA.

----------


## fmcjunior

> Bom dia Amigo,
> 
> Sabemos que quem utiliza a ferramenta magnifica que são os Rádios Intelbras, tem detalhes que modificam toda a qualidade de sinal, de uma versão para outra muda também formula de calcular o sinal.
> 
> Por isso quando Baixar uma versão BETHA, verifique as sheets dela.
> 
> Outra Ideia, se você não esta no Protocolo IPOOL, lhe aconselho a usar uma versão estável, pois essas versões de teste (BETHA), São para loucos como nossa empresa que testamos o IPOOL para a intelbras, sendo que o suporte sabe menos que nossos técnicos assim fizemos o teste pra eles de Graça.
> 
> Mas ainda se usa a o TDMA recomento Versão Betha 6.0.


Você tem a beta 6 pode me mandar ela? [email protected]

----------


## fmcjunior

> nossa até o CCQ ficou muito diferente entre as versões?


Sim ficou principal entre as versões beta 2 e beta 3

----------


## fmcjunior

> Melhor mesmo é FUGIR da Intelbras e WOM5000. Aliás tenho 11 com menos de 45 dias de uso. Tudo MIMO, novinhos... vendo a R$ 2200,00 aceito ofertas e troco por Nano Loco M5, rocket M5,.....


Pois só que não aguento mais chover e eu perder 17 nano num dia, faz as contas.

----------


## fmcjunior

> Sim, mas qual está usando agora. A 5.0 Beta 4? E na 5.0 Beta 3 sempre fica como mostrado no gráfico?
> 
> E como fica o desempenho nos clientes quando muda de beta3 para beta4? Melhora ou fica a mesma coisa?
> 
> A dua dúvida é se dá para confiar nas leituras?


O desempenho é o mesmo, o equipamento estava bom, ping baixo sem perda, o problema em si, é que temos os gráficos pra não precisar fazer teste de banda, ping, monitor o cliente na mão por 30 minutos pra saber se ta prestando, com os gráficos assim não da pra confiar, se quiser saber se ta prestando tem que testar manualmente.

----------


## fmcjunior

Só pra Galera entender não é que não presta, mas a polida em seus equipamentos que a Interbras peça feio, começa com os beta que leva 2 anos e nunca vira estável, aí você aplica as configurações volta pra alterar alguns coisa salva e aplica e ele muda a senha, e o tipo de criptografia, conecta com senha errada mas não navega, não deveria nem conectar, mente dizendo que os apc5m18 passa 100mb full a 2 km e assim vai, sinceramente se a intelbras tirasse 6 messes e focasse no won 5000 sisso e mimo, fizesse um software top, no nype do ubnt, adeus ubnt no Brasil ficava com todo o mercado só pra ela, mas não fica fazendo caça como essas todo dia.

----------


## telworld

> Só pra Galera entender não é que não presta, mas a polida em seus equipamentos que a Interbras peça feio, começa com os beta que leva 2 anos e nunca vira estável, aí você aplica as configurações volta pra alterar alguns coisa salva e aplica e ele muda a senha, e o tipo de criptografia, conecta com senha errada mas não navega, não deveria nem conectar, mente dizendo que os apc5m18 passa 100mb full a 2 km e assim vai, sinceramente se a intelbras tirasse 6 messes e focasse no won 5000 sisso e mimo, fizesse um software top, no nype do ubnt, adeus ubnt no Brasil ficava com todo o mercado só pra ela, mas não fica fazendo caça como essas todo dia.


Bom amigo o wom5000 aqui pra mim ta muito bem obrigado, só foi e vai bem como firmware 4.1 beta2 o único que resolveu

----------


## glperon

> Bom amigo o wom5000 aqui pra mim ta muito bem obrigado, só foi e vai bem como firmware 4.1 beta2 o único que resolveu


e aqui, 99,9% intelbras. Firm 4.1 está bonzinho! Pode melhorar sim. Até agora, 4 anos, raro e difícil uma troca. Nem por queima, nem por descarga atmosférica. Já as que acham ser O TOP, as ubiquite, pelamordeDeus! É uma atras da outra queimada. Tanto, é que se o cliente quiser ou eu tiver que instalar na zona rural por exemplo, eu só vendo, nunca consigno. Consignar ubiquite é prejuizo. Para minha empresa não serve.

----------


## glperon

há, lembro que a intelbras ainda me deve um telefonema para me passar mais algumas informações quanto as configurações. Estou na espera viu suporte intelbras..

----------


## fmcjunior

> Bom amigo o wom5000 aqui pra mim ta muito bem obrigado, só foi e vai bem como firmware 4.1 beta2 o único que resolveu


se você ta acompanhando o tópico e viu o inicio dele vai ver que o o tópico tem a ver com um excelente hardware mas um software ainda razoável, a única versão boa é justamente a 4.1 o resto nem pra trás e nem pra frente e é justamente sobre isso o topico com fotos e tudo mais.

----------


## fmcjunior

> e aqui, 99,9% intelbras. Firm 4.1 está bonzinho! Pode melhorar sim. Até agora, 4 anos, raro e difícil uma troca. Nem por queima, nem por descarga atmosférica. Já as que acham ser O TOP, as ubiquite, pelamordeDeus! É uma atras da outra queimada. Tanto, é que se o cliente quiser ou eu tiver que instalar na zona rural por exemplo, eu só vendo, nunca consigno. Consignar ubiquite é prejuizo. Para minha empresa não serve.


ja to nesse ramo a bastante tempo, e tenho alguma experiência pra diferenciar a de b, e é justamente isso que o tópico trata, do software, o hardware é muito bom mas o software peca feio, com erros toscos, e acredito que sua rede funcione bem mas pra isso tera que ter uma rede de até 1,5km e outra de 1,6 a 3km e outra pra depois disso, pois se tiver uma rede (num 'radio só) todas essa distancia não vai prestar se me dizer que tem e que funciona visite seus clientes e vai descobrir que não funciona, ja na UBNT funciona porque? airmax basicamente TDMA, que no Intelbras é o ipoll, que estão trabalhando pra funcionar em cima da seria won 500, porque nos apc já funciona, e é por isso que resolvi experimentar a 5 e agora a 6.
acho que a solução perfeita seria colocar o software da ubnt do won500 e pronto seria o paraizo.
que tal
won M5, ou nano 5000, finalmente dormiríamos em paz.

----------


## 1929

> e aqui, 99,9% intelbras. Firm 4.1 está bonzinho! Pode melhorar sim. Até agora, 4 anos, raro e difícil uma troca. Nem por queima, nem por descarga atmosférica. Já as que acham ser O TOP, as ubiquite, pelamordeDeus! É uma atras da outra queimada. Tanto, é que se o cliente quiser ou eu tiver que instalar na zona rural por exemplo, eu só vendo, nunca consigno. Consignar ubiquite é prejuizo. Para minha empresa não serve.


Muito boa sua observação. Faz tempo que eu venho dizendo que os Ubiquiti por melhor que seja o desempenho não são confiáveis quanto a durabilidade.
E fico até indignado quando aparece uma resposta dizendo que tudo vai de instalação, configuração etc etc... como se estivessemos fazendo errado.

Tá aí a prova com teu comentário. Não tem nada a ver com instalação... Logicamente quando a instalação é porca os riscos aumentam. Mas como explicar no mesmo provedor com mesmas instalações, um Ubiquiti não dura e outra marca como a citada dura? 

Já firmware é outra situação e não tem nada a ver com durabilidade e parece pelos comentários de vocês que também "acharam o caminho das pedras".
Mas tudo indica que o fabricante está atento e aos poucos irá deixar tudo redondinho. Pelo menos está sempre presente e procurando ajudar.

----------


## glperon

> ja to nesse ramo a bastante tempo, e tenho alguma experiência pra diferenciar a de b, e é justamente isso que o tópico trata, do software, o hardware é muito bom mas o software peca feio, com erros toscos, e acredito que sua rede funcione bem mas pra isso tera que ter uma rede de até 1,5km e outra de 1,6 a 3km e outra pra depois disso, pois se tiver uma rede (num 'radio só) todas essa distancia não vai prestar se me dizer que tem e que funciona visite seus clientes e vai descobrir que não funciona, ja na UBNT funciona porque? airmax basicamente TDMA, que no Intelbras é o ipoll, que estão trabalhando pra funcionar em cima da seria won 500, porque nos apc já funciona, e é por isso que resolvi experimentar a 5 e agora a 6.
> acho que a solução perfeita seria colocar o software da ubnt do won500 e pronto seria o paraizo.
> que tal
> won M5, ou nano 5000, finalmente dormiríamos em paz.


bom, realmente minha experiencia é pequena; são poucos anos. Acredito que uns 12 anos. De tudo que eu já usei em 2.4 e 5.8 as Wom são as melhores. Sim, tenho Wons SISO a mais de 1,5Kms (sei que a recomendação é mimo). Todas navegam muito bem, com pings antre 3 e 5 ms, e 7 a 15 ms quando o cliente esta navegando. Testes com passagens maiores que 10 megas. Ubiquit chega perto disso. A interface Wom é milhão melhor que ubiquit. Eu nao "puxo saco", mas na minha rede só entra ubiquit se o cliente comprar, seja de mim ou que ele traga de outra operadora, mas se ele trouxer nova que ele, o cliente comprou, não instalo. Agora se ele trouxer WOM eu instalo.

Mas para não ficarmos aqui discutindo "A" e "B", lembro que as opiniões são diferentes, graças a democracia. Alguns gostam dos olhos, outros da ramela. Fazer o que.

----------


## FMANDU

Parece que o pessoal não acompanha os outros tópicos sobre o WOM.

1º O wom nao roda TDMA. IPOLL é proprietário, e as redes tdma de todos os fabricantes que usamos são exclusivas de seus fabricantes. pontanto ipoll, nv2 e airmax so funcionam com suas proprias marcas. E o todo TDMA é proprietário. Ja ate mostrei em um outro tópico a mensagem do suporte da Ligowave dizendo que o wom nao é compativel com ipoll, portanto não roda tdma.

2º O wom trabalha em lagacy, ele conecta na base com ipoll, mas so isso, não tem como ele trabalhar os slots de tempo de forma correta, pois a base não o reconhece como ipoll.

3º Rede Wifi sem TDMA é loucura, se ainda não deu problema e seus clientes não te enchem o saco, pode aguarda que não vai parar o telefone do suporte.

Não se enganem com Intelbras, a cpe é bem mais barata, tem garantia de 1ano com troca rápida, mas ela não serve para provedor. A propaganda é toda sobre o ipoll. Faça como eu, mande um email ou liguem na ligowave que vocês irão ver a verdade.
Tudo da linha APC é top, mas WOm é bucha.

----------


## FMANDU

é engraçado como todo tópico sobre WOM gera polêmica e varias e varias paginas.

----------


## GuileW

> 2º O wom trabalha em lagacy, ele conecta na base com ipoll, mas so isso, não tem como ele trabalhar os slots de tempo de forma correta, pois a base não o reconhece como ipoll.


Me diga uma coisa FMANDU: Qual o seu nível de conhecimento sobre como funciona o modo de compatibilidade do WOM com o Ipoll e do próprio protocolo Ipoll para afirmar isso?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> há, lembro que a intelbras ainda me deve um telefonema para me passar mais algumas informações quanto as configurações. Estou na espera viu suporte intelbras..


Prezado glperon, Boa Tarde!
Podemos combinas contato, para amanhã pela manhã, por volta das 09:00?
Abraço,
Equipe Intelbras!

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> bom, realmente minha experiencia é pequena; são poucos anos. Acredito que uns 12 anos. De tudo que eu já usei em 2.4 e 5.8 as Wom são as melhores. Sim, tenho Wons SISO a mais de 1,5Kms (sei que a recomendação é mimo). Todas navegam muito bem, com pings antre 3 e 5 ms, e 7 a 15 ms quando o cliente esta navegando. Testes com passagens maiores que 10 megas. Ubiquit chega perto disso. A interface Wom é milhão melhor que ubiquit. Eu nao "puxo saco", mas na minha rede só entra ubiquit se o cliente comprar, seja de mim ou que ele traga de outra operadora, mas se ele trouxer nova que ele, o cliente comprou, não instalo. Agora se ele trouxer WOM eu instalo.
> 
> Mas para não ficarmos aqui discutindo "A" e "B", lembro que as opiniões são diferentes, graças a democracia. Alguns gostam dos olhos, outros da ramela. Fazer o que.


Concordo com o amigo. Estou aguardando a intelbras ajustar esse ipoll aí é só alegria. Apesar de está usando sem ipoll não tenho chamados de manutenção .

----------


## FMANDU

> Me diga uma coisa FMANDU: Qual o seu nível de conhecimento sobre como funciona o modo de compatibilidade do WOM com o Ipoll e do próprio protocolo Ipoll para afirmar isso?


Meu nível de conhecimento do wom com ipoll é nenhum igual ao seu, pois ipoll e wom nao existe de verdade, não é pq no firmware do wom 5000 tem escrito ipoll, que vai funcionar.

Mensagem da Ligowave:

Hi,

Sorry but no the WOM 5000 does not support ipoll. But they do sell the APC 5M-18+ that is compatible with ipoll.

We have other products that are ipoll compatible as well such as our LigoDLB Echo 5, and LigoDLB 5-15 which are low cost CPE devices.

Regards,

Bill

Legacy meu amigo, até conecta na APC com ipoll, mas só isso. Qualquer coisa discute com o pessoal da Ligo sobre ipoll e wom. E posta aqui pra gente.

----------


## GuileW

É, não sei nada mesmo...

Só pra refrescar tua memória, dá uma lida no que o suporte da Intelbras te respondeu e como a Ligowave descreve o funcionamento do protocolo:

https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...124#post773124
https://www.ligowave.com/wiki/faq/apc-ipoll-protocol/

E aproveitando, já que legacy conecta em base com Ipoll, poderia dizer pq nenhum outro equipamento funciona nessa mesma base?

----------


## FMANDU

to dizendo que wom 5000 da "pano pra manga". O firmware do wom 5000 foi feito para conecta em base ipoll, mas sem funcionar ipoll. A mesma coisa acontecia com os antigos Nano5 que conectavam em base airmax, mas em legacy. Se o próprio fabricante do ipoll diz que o wom não funciona ipoll quem sou eu ou você para dizer que eles estão errado? Você deve trabalhar na intelbras, se puder mostre pra gente um comparativo técnico, habilitando e desabilitando o ipoll do wom, no funcionamento da rede. Ou mesmo qualquer documentação da ligowave dizendo que o wom 5000 roda ipoll ou vai um dia rodar um versão estável.

----------


## FMANDU

Eu realmente espero que a cpe da intelbras evolua para que eu possa voltar a comprar e colocar na minha rede um produto nacional, com garantia e um bom suporte que ja vi que q intelbras tem. Mas nessr momento o wom 5000 + apc 5m juntos não estão preparados para atender o mercado isp. Espero realmente que um dia o wom rode ipoll. E espero que a intelbras ja esteja se planejando com protocolo ac

----------


## 1929

Deixa eu entender... pelo link que foi postado com a resposta da Intelbrás eu entendi que o Wom 5000 não trabalha com ipoll quando configurado como AP.
Mas que como cliente ele reconhece os tempos que um APC determina com o TDMA Ipoll.

Seria isso? 
E na prática acontece mesmo, ou é como diz o @*FMANDU*, um Wom apesar de conectar não consegue navegar?

----------


## GuileW

@*1929*,

exatamente isso. O WOM sabe como se "comportar" na rede e respeita os tempos que o APC determina pra ele. Por isso que está bem clara descrição de como eles operam em "compatibilidade".

O APC quando em modo Ipoll, não permite nem comunica com estações legacy. Ele não foi feito para trabalhar de forma híbrida.

----------


## glperon

> Prezado glperon, Boa Tarde!
> Podemos combinas contato, para amanhã pela manhã, por volta das 09:00?
> Abraço,
> Equipe Intelbras!


Estou aguardando.

----------


## fmcjunior

> bom, realmente minha experiencia é pequena; são poucos anos. Acredito que uns 12 anos. De tudo que eu já usei em 2.4 e 5.8 as Wom são as melhores. Sim, tenho Wons SISO a mais de 1,5Kms (sei que a recomendação é mimo). Todas navegam muito bem, com pings antre 3 e 5 ms, e 7 a 15 ms quando o cliente esta navegando. Testes com passagens maiores que 10 megas. Ubiquit chega perto disso. A interface Wom é milhão melhor que ubiquit. Eu nao "puxo saco", mas na minha rede só entra ubiquit se o cliente comprar, seja de mim ou que ele traga de outra operadora, mas se ele trouxer nova que ele, o cliente comprou, não instalo. Agora se ele trouxer WOM eu instalo.
> 
> Mas para não ficarmos aqui discutindo "A" e "B", lembro que as opiniões são diferentes, graças a democracia. Alguns gostam dos olhos, outros da ramela. Fazer o que.


Assim o se você realmente acha que opinão é de cada um e que não adianta discutir desculpa mas coloca isso no inicio e para, se deu sua opinião ok respeito mas com certeza vai me ver responder.

E existe uma diferença entre opinião e verdade, muito acham o PT a melhor coisa do mundo a verdade sabemos de fato que não é, isso é fato não opinião.

sobre as won, não é questão de mudar pra siso ou mimo até porque pouco importa numa rede mista em siso e mimo só o radio so vai funcionar siso, agora com o ipooll existe uma tentativa de fazer isso funcionar 4.1 não tem ipoll.

sobre distância o foro ja esta cheio de discursões sobre isso, e é fato sem protocolo TDMA(ipool, aimax, nv2) pra prestar tem que ser ate 1,5 de 1,6, a 3km e 3km pra frente isso é fato não opinião.

sobre firmware, acho que você confundiu interface de navegação com firmware, e mesmo a interface de navegação que melhorou muito vale se dizer, mas é uma para cada equipamento e em cada versão as vezes ainda muda, desculpa aqui sim é uma opinião sobre interface, não rola, você a cada equipamento que compra tem que estudar e aprender como usa-lo pra fazer a mesma coisa, nisso a ubnt é shown e uma coiso só, e detalhe a cada versão novo, não volta um problema de 3 versões atrás, problema resolvido é resolvido não volta. 

melhor equipamento o melhor é o canopy da motorola e isso também é fato não ideia, ubnt seu único mas único defeito é queimar, sobre comparativo temos a vão ideia de comprar como se fossem equivalentes nano m5 a won 5000 mimo, é desleal com ubnt, seria a nanobean m5, a comparação, 
Em suma intelbras é brasileira e boa tem tudo pra comer o mercado todo e estou reclamando mais que o obituado não é pra detonar a intelbras muito pelo contrario, se ela fizer um firmware bom com ipool acabou ubnt mk em kit cliente, já era, acou paraguai, acabou ubnt frescando pra dar garantia, inclusisve a intelbras vai exportar até mesmo pro eua, com esse dolar pra eles sera micharia, mas com certeza gringo não tolera o que nos toleramos.

e força intelbras vocês consequem.

----------


## glperon

não vou te responder não fmcjunior! nem precisa.

----------


## fmcjunior

Eu gostaria de uma reposta da Intelbras de verdade clara sobre isso.
Pelo que havia lido e como a INTELBRAS comunicou o won 5000 trabalharia com o Ipool, por isso estou mexendo e preparando a rede pra deixar toda top, agora se isso é verdade e a única utilidade da rede em ipoll é pra dizer que é ipoll ferro.
Vamos deixar claro Intelbras por favor seja claro e responda a verdade.
teremos TDMA(ipoll de verdade no won 5000) ou penas a possibilidade de conectar uma antena com ipoll.
Se a resposta e mais complicada seja claro e responda de forma clara e objetiva, seja transparente, verdadeira.
Porque agora eu fiquei p da vida, to gastando horas de serviços técnicos e engenharia de rede pra nada?
@eu gostaria de uma reposta da Intelbras de verdade clara sobre isso.
Pelo que havia lido e como a INTELBRAS comunicou o won 5000 trabalharia com o Ipool, por isso estou mexendo e preparando a rede pra deixar toda top, agora se isso é verdade e a única utilidade da rede em ipoll é pra dizer que é ipoll ferro.
Vamos deixar claro Intelbras por favor seja claro e responda a verdade.
teremos TDMA(ipoll de verdade no won 5000) ou penas a possibilidade de conectar uma antena com ipoll.
Se a resposta e mais complicada seja claro e responda de forma clara e objetiva, seja transparente, verdadeira.
Porque agora eu fiquei p da vida, to gastando horas de serviços técnicos e engenharia de rede pra nada? @*Suporte Intelbras*

Eu gostaria de uma reposta da Intelbras de verdade clara sobre isso.
Pelo que havia lido e como a INTELBRAS comunicou o won 5000 trabalharia com o Ipool, por isso estou mexendo e preparando a rede pra deixar toda top, agora se isso é verdade e a única utilidade da rede em ipoll é pra dizer que é ipoll ferro.
Vamos deixar claro Intelbras por favor seja claro e responda a verdade.
teremos TDMA(ipoll de verdade no won 5000) ou penas a possibilidade de conectar uma antena com ipoll.
Se a resposta e mais complicada seja claro e responda de forma clara e objetiva, seja transparente, verdadeira.
Porque agora eu fiquei p da vida, to gastando horas de serviços técnicos e engenharia de rede pra nada?

----------


## glperon

Quero agradecer mais uma vez a intelbras, que cumpriu com sua palavra e exatamente na hora marcada me ligou. O técnico, muito atencioso resolveu meu problema e me deu mais dicas importantes sobre a minha rede. Em um dos meus PTP, 14km, passou mais de 100mb full. Muito obrigado Suporte Intelbras.

Deixo também mais uma colocação que, umas das revendas na minha região cumpre a troca expressa do produto com defeito (aliás, num universo de mais de 300, acho que usei uma vez só em uma unica wom); as outras ainda não, mas a pessoa responsável por tal área se prontificou a resolver, e sei que vai mesmo. 

Então, acho que uma rede bem configurada gera lucro e nenhuma dor de cabeça, usando o material certo. Se o software ainda nao agrada ou tem defeitos, pode ser consertado. Para mim, o 4.1 da wom está bom. 

Quanto a primeira imagem e a que gerou esse tópico, realmente nos deixa um pouco confusos, e eu passei por todas elas, mas continuo sem problemas com o produto. Cliente que me liga, e é raro mesmo, é por que quer "atenção". E olha que passo meses sem meu telefone tocar pedindo assistência.

Uma boa sorte a todos.

----------


## fmcjunior

direito seu.

----------


## fmcjunior

> Quero agradecer mais uma vez a intelbras, que cumpriu com sua palavra e exatamente na hora marcada me ligou. O técnico, muito atencioso resolveu meu problema e me deu mais dicas importantes sobre a minha rede. Em um dos meus PTP, 14km, passou mais de 100mb full. Muito obrigado Suporte Intelbras.
> 
> Deixo também mais uma colocação que, umas das revendas na minha região cumpre a troca expressa do produto com defeito (aliás, num universo de mais de 300, acho que usei uma vez só em uma unica wom); as outras ainda não, mas a pessoa responsável por tal área se prontificou a resolver, e sei que vai mesmo. 
> 
> Então, acho que uma rede bem configurada gera lucro e nenhuma dor de cabeça, usando o material certo. Se o software ainda nao agrada ou tem defeitos, pode ser consertado. Para mim, o 4.1 da wom está bom. 
> 
> Quanto a primeira imagem e a que gerou esse tópico, realmente nos deixa um pouco confusos, e eu passei por todas elas, mas continuo sem problemas com o produto. Cliente que me liga, e é raro mesmo, é por que quer "atenção". E olha que passo meses sem meu telefone tocar pedindo assistência.
> 
> Uma boa sorte a todos.


nesse PTP de 14km quais os equipamentos usados, quero mudar um e ate agora não consegui nem com ubnt nem mk em testes até chega perto mas em produção arrega.

----------


## glperon

> nesse PTP de 14km quais os equipamentos usados, quero mudar um e ate agora não consegui nem com ubnt nem mk em testes até chega perto mas em produção arrega.


uso dish de 30 e APC 5m+ com pigtail.
eu vou levar a 18 km daqui alguns dias em uma outra torre em outra cidade; fui aconselhado a usar os mesmo equipamentos.

----------


## fmcjunior

> uso dish de 30 e APC 5m+ com pigtail.
> eu vou levar a 18 km daqui alguns dias em uma outra torre em outra cidade; fui aconselhado a usar os mesmo equipamentos.


obrigado vou fazer um teste, os apc 5m 18 já testei são muito bom, mas o 5m+ainda não vou pedir um par pra testar.
Valeu

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Eu gostaria de uma reposta da Intelbras de verdade clara sobre isso.
> Pelo que havia lido e como a INTELBRAS comunicou o won 5000 trabalharia com o Ipool, por isso estou mexendo e preparando a rede pra deixar toda top, agora se isso é verdade e a única utilidade da rede em ipoll é pra dizer que é ipoll ferro.
> Vamos deixar claro Intelbras por favor seja claro e responda a verdade.
> teremos TDMA(ipoll de verdade no won 5000) ou penas a possibilidade de conectar uma antena com ipoll.
> Se a resposta e mais complicada seja claro e responda de forma clara e objetiva, seja transparente, verdadeira.
> Porque agora eu fiquei p da vida, to gastando horas de serviços técnicos e engenharia de rede pra nada?
> @eu gostaria de uma reposta da Intelbras de verdade clara sobre isso.
> Pelo que havia lido e como a INTELBRAS comunicou o won 5000 trabalharia com o Ipool, por isso estou mexendo e preparando a rede pra deixar toda top, agora se isso é verdade e a única utilidade da rede em ipoll é pra dizer que é ipoll ferro.
> Vamos deixar claro Intelbras por favor seja claro e responda a verdade.
> ...


Prezado fmcjunior,

Como bem sabemos, o ganho de desempenho proporcionado pelo Ipoll é proveniente do BaseStation, o protocolo Ipoll possibilita que o equipamento enquanto em modo AP faça a divisão dos timeslots do TDMA entre os clientes proporcionalmente ao consumo de cada um deles. Quanto aos CPE, eles não fazem o balanceamento de timeslots, o cliente continua fazendo a transmissão seguindo a ordem dos seus timeslots, os quais são selecionados pelo Basestation. O WOM5000 até então não possui a capacidade de como AP, distribuir os timeslots de acordo com o consumo dos clientes assim como o IPoll, tendo em vista que esta não é a função a qual o equipamento foi desenvolvido, o WOM5000 somente tem a capacidade de obedecer a divisão dos timeslots TDMA vindos do AP. Em resumo, o algoritmo implementado na linha WOM5000 possibilita que ele obedeça a ordem dos timeslots gerada pelo basestation com Ipoll trazendo as mesmas vantagens de quando com os equipamentos da linha APC.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## fmcjunior

> Prezado fmcjunior,
> 
> Como bem sabemos, o ganho de desempenho proporcionado pelo Ipoll é proveniente do BaseStation, o protocolo Ipoll possibilita que o equipamento enquanto em modo AP faça a divisão dos timeslots do TDMA entre os clientes proporcionalmente ao consumo de cada um deles. Quanto aos CPE, eles não fazem o balanceamento de timeslots, o cliente continua fazendo a transmissão seguindo a ordem dos seus timeslots, os quais são selecionados pelo Basestation. O WOM5000 até então não possui a capacidade de como AP, distribuir os timeslots de acordo com o consumo dos clientes assim como o IPoll, tendo em vista que esta não é a função a qual o equipamento foi desenvolvido, o WOM5000 somente tem a capacidade de obedecer a divisão dos timeslots TDMA vindos do AP. Em resumo, o algoritmo implementado na linha WOM5000 possibilita que ele obedeça a ordem dos timeslots gerada pelo basestation com Ipoll trazendo as mesmas vantagens de quando com os equipamentos da linha APC.
> 
> Att,
> Equipe Intelbras



Sendo mais simplista na descrição o won5000 apenas obedece, o ap, esperando o tempo de enviar as informações.
sendo que como não foi desenvolvido para o ipoll não vai funcionar em ap ipoll, mas em cliente vai se comportar como a linha apc.

1 -Minha pergunta tem diferenças significativas entre o apc cliente e o won 5000, ambos com sinal bom.

2 - Quando usamos em conjunto siso e mimo o ap regula todos em siso ou consegue diferenciar e trabalhar mimo com que é mimo e siso com quem é siso.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Sendo mais simplista na descrição o won5000 apenas obedece, o ap, esperando o tempo de enviar as informações.
> sendo que como não foi desenvolvido para o ipoll não vai funcionar em ap ipoll, mas em cliente vai se comportar como a linha apc.
> 
> 1 -Minha pergunta tem diferenças significativas entre o apc cliente e o won 5000, ambos com sinal bom.
> 
> 2 - Quando usamos em conjunto siso e mimo o ap regula todos em siso ou consegue diferenciar e trabalhar mimo com que é mimo e siso com quem é siso.


Boa tarde fmcjunior,

É bem como você resumiu mesmo, quanto as suas perguntas, seguem respostas abaixo.

1 - As diferenças entre a linha WOM5000 e a linha APC quando ambas estão conectadas na base com Ipoll ficam sendo somente a potência de TX e ganho de antena que são maiores na linha APC e consequentemente você pode atender distâncias maiores.

2 - Sim, o Basestation com Ipoll consegue operar com clientes SiSo e MiMo simultaneamente sem que os MiMos sejam prejudicados.

Abraços!
Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------

